# Fermenter Fan



## DazGore (29/11/16)

Hi,

I have done a search, but nothing definitive has come up.
I have purchased a 240v hydroponic fan for my upright freezer converted to fermentation chamber, controlled by stc-1000.
Do I have the fan on at all times?, or just have it switch on when the freezer switches on?
The fan has over 60000hrs life expectancy, so thinking would just continuously run it.
Thank you
Darryl


----------



## Batz (29/11/16)

I ran mine 24/7

I just used a computer cooling fan, runs from a USB. Some two sided tape and it sticks to the freezer wall. Couple of bucks from China.


----------



## Drick (29/11/16)

I mounted a pc fan on top of a length of plastic tube and stuck it with silicone to the inside of fridge so the air moved completely from the top of the fridge to the bottom. Worked a charm and ran constantly.


----------



## Batz (29/11/16)

Believe me, a fan in a closed freezer and the air will move all around it. The space is really not that big compared with the volume of air.


----------



## lost at sea (29/11/16)

mine only runs when the fridge runs. attached it to the shelf bars and have it pushing the air upwards....seems to work fine.


----------



## Stouter (29/11/16)

I'm fortunate in that the brand new 2nd hand fridge model I got has a fan built in at the top which kicks on whenever the fridge starts up. I guess it needs the circulation help as it's all fridge.
The other is an old style(early 80's model) which has a freezer section at the top. Not sure which fridge is better or more economical but both seem to work fine for my F.Vs.

How are you guys with the P.C USB plug fans hooking them up? Do you run them off a solar/battery set up or are they hardwired?


----------



## Batz (29/11/16)

Stouter said:


> How are you guys with the P.C USB plug fans hooking them up? Do you run them off a solar/battery set up or are they hardwired?


I bought a 3X240V and 2 USB outlet thingy. Freezer (through stc1000), pump for a font. Fan plugged in there as well. Too easy.

I should have passed them onto you Coldspace never thought of it. :blink:

Batz


----------



## Coldspace (29/11/16)

Hey Batz,
All good mate, I used my font snake I used to use on my old font now to just push the air around . Works great.
Flooded font is bloody unreal.
I'll get that mail upto over the next week, just so bloody busy.

Cheers


----------



## DazGore (30/11/16)

Thanks guys. Continuous it is. Will look into the USB ones too, can't hurt to put one in my kegerator too.


----------

